
Improving Security and Privacy for Extensions Users - thisisblurry
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/06/improving-security-and-privacy-for.html
======
hiredspammer
There was so much backlash and fearmongering that the were killing ad
blockers. But this seems reasonable and there is no discussion on HN regarding
this.

One thing to note: if Google gets to decide what is an ad, will they whitelist
Adsense ads?

~~~
zb3
If they just want to protect users, why not introduce these restrictions as a
setting that's on by default, but still can be turned off (with a giant
fullscreen warning about security and performance, if they wish)? I didn't ask
to be protected by Google, so I see these changes only as an attempt to take
away control of the browser (which I don't use btw).

